# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Виза в Индию. Новые правила пребывания.

## Oleg Trilupov

Харе Кришна дорогие преданные. 
Может кто то из вас знает новые правила пребывания в Индии по туристической визе ? 
Хочу побыть в Индии 5 месяцев. И столкнулся с такой информацией,  что пребывать в Индии можно 90 дней, а затем нужно выехать из Индии и тогда вьехать снова. Так же слышал , что после выезда из Индии после 90 дней, вьехать в нее можно только через 2 месяца.  Так ли это ? И есть ли какой то вариант как быть в Индии не выезжая из нее все 5 месяцев ?

Благодарю за ответ !!!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Откуда это? Я каждый год получаю обычную 6-месячную тур.визу в Индию и никто не требует выезжать оттуда через 90 дней. Это только если вы сделали трехмесячную визу (90 дней). Сделайте на 6 месяцев (180 дней) и нет проблем. По поводу того, что только через два месяца можно снова заезжать, это уже не соответствует реальности. Раньше так было. Я реально заезжал в Индию повторно меньше чем через два месяца. Но можете уточнить в посольстве.

----------


## Oleg Trilupov

Благодарю вас за ответ. Я из Литвы. В Литве нет посольства Индии но есть представительство которое посредничает в получении виз в Индию, и они мне предоставили такую информацию. Уточню ещё в посольстве. Мои поклоны !!!

----------


## Ольга Таруна

Подскажите самый быстрый способ оформить Визу в Индию!

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Недавно ввели новые виды виз в Индию. Теперь можно получить электронную визу на 1 и 5 лет, но с условием пребывания на территории Индии 90 дней. Вся информация тут: https://visasam.ru/oformlenie/asiats...comment-133493
И тут - https://www.inzd.ru/z/

----------

